# Rook's Lawn Journal - NE Florida 9A - St. Augustine



## Rook (9 mo ago)

My starting point. 5/18/22. Splotchy color, showing some signs of drought where the irrigation can't quite hit. Lawn is very uneven as is the growth rate in areas where irrigation is even.


----------



## Rook (9 mo ago)

5/21/22 - Fertilized front yard with 40lb bag of Fetilome Iron + Sulfur Lawn fertilizer. Watered in via moderate rainfall.

5/23/22 - Cut lawn @ 3.5


----------

